# how to move gallery pics to sd card on lg k7 phone



## wbhandball (Dec 28, 2017)

how to move gallery pix to sd card on LG K7 phone.. The "move to sd card" is greyed out..


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

How ab out a two-step process: "Copy to SD card", then Delete all?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Make sure the sd card is in the phone.
1. Tap the gear icon in the camera viewfinder to show the advanced settings.
2. The 5th icon that resembles an sd card, allows you to choose a storage location. The default is Gallery.
Choose from IN (internal memory) and SD (memory card). This menu appears only when the SD card is inserted.


----------

